# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Bought something different today

## JK/SEA

Night Vision Scope by Night Owl optics.

Works better than i expected for the price. On sale at Cabellas for 150 bucks.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunti...3Bcat104463180

----------


## Kotin

nice!

----------

